# Facially, What's your type?



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Superficial thread ya'll. 

What exactly attracts you to someone's face? For me:

Full, kissable lips
Strong jaw
Light facial hair
Friendly smile
Hairy brows
Hazel eyes

Of course, this is just random stuff. I could find any face attractive, as long as it's......attractive?

You?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Whatever Jessica Alba's face is. I like that.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Disarray said:


> Whatever Jessica Alba's face is. I like that.


I've always found her to be very basic, along with Eva Mendes. The one latin queen I like is Penelope Cruz. There's something about her....

J.Lo is hot too.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Hrmmm..

I think I like the inverted triangle shape the best 

Here's one for dudes:


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Shape
The amount of shadow around a guys eyes. I quite like the sleepless look ^^
A nice slim, strong nose. There's just the way a dudes nostrils flare that gets me all excited. 
I like thinnish lips and a slight frown. 
Hair has got to be thick so I can run my fingers through it. 
I usually like a long face but then it really depends on how his facial features fit 
The strong jawed chiselled look doesn't do a lot for me.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

triangle knows the answer










he knows


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

probably offline said:


> triangle knows the answer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

Glasses 
Pale skin
Thick eyelashes
little makeup


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

I like a guy with rather feminine facial features... Fox eyes, thick eyelashes, no protruding facial bones, no facial hair, V-shaped jaw. Ah, so dreamy~


----------



## Aussiery (Sep 17, 2012)

lyric said:


> I've always found her to be very basic, along with Eva Mendes. The one latin queen I like is Penelope Cruz. There's something about her....
> 
> J.Lo is hot too.


Jessica Alba's face basic. HELL NO


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Aussiery said:


> Jessica Alba's face basic. HELL NO


I just never saw the hype. She is pretty, but doesn't excite me.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Facial hair/light scruff. I don't really go for guys with feminine features. Although these guys are hot: 



 (Not saying they're feminine, just that they aren't what I'd usually go for]


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

face shape I dont really care as long as its not like ronn moss
his face freaks me out with his little tiny eyes he kinda looks like a rat :um
but hes very nice as far as ive seen in interviews anyway on topic

Black Hair
Curls(not like tiny curls or friz but big curls)
Thick Hair
Dark Brown Eyes,
Naturally Tanned Skin
Full Lips
Beard(not like santa claus beard) but like more of a unshaven look,
oh and the beard has to be black if your blonde or red I think a beard looks ridiculous lol
normal body not fat or skinny

I just basicly described my boyfriend xd
but really I fell for guys with blonde hair red hair blue eyes so I dont really have a certain type I like,


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

not too thin lips, not too full......
Strong jaw but not too strong
more round than long face
no facial hair lol
Friendly smile
light brows
light eyes or dark eyes doesnt matter as long as they have light hair

yes i could also find a lot diferent faces atractive as long as they...atract me xD:clap


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

round


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Cute, innocent
Glasses

I can't pin down individual features. If I like, I like.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

clear skin
no facial hair


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

I like the dressed up look. Well foundation, perhaps slightly tanned. Drawn on eyebrows (I like that look)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ape in space said:


> I can't pin down individual features. If I like, I like.


Same here. Nerdiness and goofiness come in all shapes and sizes. :b


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't know. For me it's mostly about the eyes and smile. I wouldn't be able to describe it, but what comes to mind when I see _it_ is sweetness and kindness.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Symmetrical?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

someone that looks friendly. i can't really describe it.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Triangle faces get all the chicks

sucks having a diamond face, not much facial attraction there.

Maybe i should get one of those facial surgeries for a triangle face


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Hard to explain the "look" I am drawn to the most though it's more the "vibe" I get from a particular look of a person, hard to explain (kind of like how people get weird vibes from different weather or something...yes I am weird).

Brunette with medium to longish hair is always a winner for me though.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

"you look like a convict" ... that's what my own mom tells me...

that's why women run... run like forest... when I happen to walk right behind them on the street late at night
or even during a day


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't think I have a type. Just... a face.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

This is hard, but I think I'd go for a strong jaw, nice smile, kissable lips and glasses (like Yukio Okumura)
But I also like a 'flaw' in someones face, like a scar (not a harry potter scar, but a battle scar, or an eye patch like Satsuki Kakeru), or big ears


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Inverted Triangle


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

Jessica Alba is my idol of beauty 8-> I'm really not sure but if I like someone, he'll be the most and only handsome guy in the world 
Ah, I like him because of his characters: faithful, loyal, warm and not so ugly


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

River In The Mountain said:


> :lol


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

as long as they look kind

but I realized my past crushes had extra weight and dimples ha ha, so maybe that's it?


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh how could I forget dimples? They make anyone look extra cute.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I like a symmetrical squarish oval face with fairly big expressive bedroom eyes or ones that totally light up when they smile. I like lips that are on the thinner side but nicely shaped, a prominent chin, and a well defined nose. A forehead on the slightly bigger side is nice as is a thicker eyebrow. (On a guy.) On girls I don't care because I'm not gay/bi.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

ShouNagatsuki said:


> I like a guy with rather feminine facial features... Fox eyes, thick eyelashes, no protruding facial bones, no facial hair, V-shaped jaw. Ah, so dreamy~


Same here. I like... cute boys


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Eyes - two of them.
Nose - the kind with two nostrils
Mouth - one with lips
Jaw - yes, unless she's a zombie in which case she is better with no jaw so she can't bite.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

scarpia said:


> Eyes - two of them.
> Nose - the kind with two nostrils
> Mouth - one with lips
> Jaw - yes, unless she's a zombie in which case she is better with no jaw so she can't bite.


*looks into mirror*

I qualify!!!! :""""D
First time of my life..


----------



## Downwiththesickness (Nov 13, 2010)

I like interesting face that I can look at alot and see something different (if that makes sense) Jessica alba is pretty really pretty but I find her boring to look, she is too perfect. I like adrien brodys face and Giovanni ribisi and they are total opposite in looks. One thing I like is just kind eyes


----------



## smevel (May 25, 2012)

at least one piercing


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Has a face



kilgoretrout said:


> I don't think I have a type. Just... a face.


Yeah, I was thinking the exact same thing.



probably offline said:


> triangle knows the answer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:haha


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Can't describe without a picture:










or two...










or three...










The last is my favorite.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Zeeshan said:


> Triangle faces get all the chicks
> 
> sucks having a diamond face, not much facial attraction there.
> 
> Maybe i should get one of those facial surgeries for a triangle face


----------



## Maninthebox84 (May 3, 2012)

Very soft, smooth skin. Pale. Not round.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

About as beautiful faces can get. She will be mine next year. lol.


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Hrmmm..
> 
> I think I like the inverted triangle shape the best


I like them all haha but if i had to choose one i would go with oval.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

http://images4.fanpop.com/image/pho...ands-edward-scissorhands-23334055-500-272.jpg

Dark eyes
Black hair (long)
Looks shy
Nice lips
cute face features
"baby face"

http://wetmen.provocateuse.com/images/photos/antonio_banderas_03.jpg

Or then again watch me like is going to kill me.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

theseventhkey said:


> About as beautiful faces can get. She will be mine next year. lol.


Two holes to play with as well, I wonder which one doesn't lead to being slapped though :afr


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> Two holes to play with as well, I wonder which one doesn't lead to being slapped though :afr


She's too "classy" to be slapping Daddy, she only gets a little dirty when you rev her up, she likes purring.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Revenwyn said:


> Can't describe without a picture:
> 
> or two...
> 
> ...


I am not asking this with any bad or rude intentions. Why you like his face? It is not typical dream face at all (bad skin etc.) Why you find it attractive?


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

I adored my ex physically, his face was round, he was balding, middle aged. He had lovely sparkley eyes, kind and pleasant looking. I was so jealous of his ways I loved him so much. It was one of the most beautiful and painful relationships I ever had. I dumped him but when I wanted him back he wouldn't have me. Why did this have to happen?


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> I am not asking this with any bad or rude intentions. Why you like his face? It is not typical dream face at all (bad skin etc.) Why you find it attractive?


I don't see bad skin?

For one, it's not gaunt (meaning the man is too thin) but it's not fat either. 
His face is well proportioned, with no features that stick out, except for his eyes.
His face is strong but not chiseled.
It's not dead pale but not tan.
Just the right amount of scruffiness.
His eyes show a deep and thought provoking soul.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> I am not asking this with any bad or rude intentions. Why you like his face? It is not typical dream face at all (bad skin etc.) Why you find it attractive?


He has an amazing bone structure.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I have small eyes, medium nose and lips. I have a large forehead.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Short black hair, strong jaw, pale skin, hazel eyes, large Roman nose, full lips, straight teeth.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Hrmmm..
> 
> I think I like the inverted triangle shape the best


 the girl i like has a round face


----------



## baseballdude (May 23, 2010)

I don't really care about face structure or anything, all I know is that I am a sucker for a pretty smile.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Revenwyn said:


> I don't see bad skin?
> 
> For one, it's not gaunt (meaning the man is too thin) but it's not fat either.
> His face is well proportioned, with no features that stick out, except for his eyes.
> ...





lyric said:


> He has an amazing bone structure.


Thanks for both of you

Bad skin is on his cheeks, it can be seen better on this pic.
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-J6Xu1LWsW...zYmRE-U/s1600/holopainen_juttu_2103JID_ps.jpg

I don't mind but it is untypical to like anyone who has any faults.


----------

